# What body fat am I at now ?



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Surely the photo on the right I was over 20% what do you's reckon now..?



Latest as of October.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

on the left 25% plus

on the rigth 20% plus


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

High teens, now.

Low twenties, earlier.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Looks like you got some gyno there.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes said:


> Looks like you got some gyno there.


Woob, woob, woob... I got my man - boobs!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I see tits on the horizon


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

I imagine the op knows this so how is it helpful to say?

Looks like some good gains made last cycle did some good...

I have no idea wat bf % you are but 20 ish sounds about right


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

How long between photos? Shoulders look good


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Gathers54 said:


> How long between photos? Shoulders look good


About 6 month


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bewbs


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Holy sh*t man thst gyno looks aggressive, id probably say around 18


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i'd say high teens mate. what are you doing for the gyno? have you tried letro or raloxofene?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

wouldtitfck/10


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

High teens. People commenting boobs really need to stop ruining the forum by trolling. ???? its not nice even if you may be joking. And some of you guys are reputable members


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> wouldtitfck/10


Sorry mate, didn't realise you were Mr male on your Avi. Ugly cvnt


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i'd say high teens mate. what are you doing for the gyno? have you tried letro or raloxofene?


Apparently it's not gyno says the doctor and just excess fat.. There's no lump. Could give letro a go.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

HDU said:


> Sorry mate, didn't realise you were Mr male on your Avi. Ugly cvnt


Yeah but i'd still jizz in his beard...


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

HDU said:


> Apparently it's not gyno says the doctor and just excess fat.. There's no lump. Could give letro a go.


IF your doc did a proper check and said it's not gyno then you should be fine.

When i did a recomp i worried bout gyno too but then had it looked at the the doc gave it the all clear, it's just higher bf% are you tall ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> IF your doc did a proper check and said it's not gyno then you should be fine.
> 
> When i did a recomp i worried bout gyno too but then had it looked at the the doc gave it the all clear, it's just higher bf% are you tall ?


It's defiantly not gyno a Endo has looked at is too. I'm not really tall just 5'5, positive it's higher Bf

but then this makes me think it is gyno lol. This was before I trained or anything


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

HDU said:


> Sorry mate, didn't realise you were Mr male on your Avi. Ugly cvnt


your mum thinks im pretty.....


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

All you's saying I have bitch tits but did any of you's look like this at 17/18 ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Haters gonna hate brah, stick at it you're looking good.


Defiantly bro.. Haha cheers mate.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

HDU said:


> All you's saying I have bitch tits but did any of you's look like this at 17/18 ?
> 
> View attachment 159999


There are a minority on here who think post count and like count make them god-like. Then when they finally do post a picture of themselves they look like utter sh1t but take the p1ss out of everyone else. It's just part and parcel of UK-M  Your looking good for your age. well done.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Haters gonna hate brah, stick at it you're looking good.


big difference across all 3 pictures mate - srs question, what`s gone on there then? coming off cycle or something?

I`m natty, I know nothing see.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> big difference across all 3 pictures mate - srs question, what`s gone on there then? coming off cycle or something?
> 
> I`m natty, I know nothing see.


Was that to me or to him because you quoted Merk lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> All you's saying I have bitch tits but did any of you's look like this at 17/18 ?
> 
> View attachment 159999


looking good HDU

what you curling?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good HDU
> 
> what you curling?


Can't tell if you're serious but cheers haha.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Can't tell if you're serious but cheers haha.


looking gd was srs

curling bit wasnt


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Getiing their HDU.

I have fat stores on the chest when I'm a bit high on Body fat.They go when I cut up though


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> looking gd was srs
> 
> curling bit wasnt





xpower said:


> Getiing their HDU.
> 
> I have fat stores on the chest when I'm a bit high on Body fat.They go when I cut up though


Cheers guys.

I'm sure I'll prove anyone cvnt wrong who took the **** about my chest.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tbh I can't see any difference between the two pictures other than the lighting.

Give it more than 6 months between pics and don't be in such a rush. Another few years of hard work and dedication needed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> Was that to me or to him because you quoted Merk lol.


merk has a chest? thats news

lol nah was asking you mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Armz said:


> Tbh I can't see any difference between the two pictures other than the lighting.
> 
> Give it more than 6 months between pics and don't be in such a rush. Another few years of hard work and dedication needed.


Yeah okay then can't see any difference between the two photos other than lightnin lol..

u w0t m8


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> merk has a chest? thats news
> 
> lol nah was asking you mate


PM me if you want to know about AAS use regarding me.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Yeah okay then can't see any difference between the two photos other than lightnin lol..
> 
> View attachment 160019
> u w0t m8


The first two on page one you gimp lol.

With the two pics you're now referring to there's an obvious difference, as one is of a pubescent teenager and the other is of said teenager after a dieting and exercise program.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

i would guess around 20%. r/e your gyno/fat situation, i carried a fair bit of fat around my lower chest/under armpit , people said i was crazy but it was clear as day to me, but no lumps very rarly had itchyness and always had meds on hand for any symptoms. got my bf down to around 10% or whatever my avi is and there was nowt there at all. back bulking and there is more of a layer building up there. i think its just where some store fat? female pattern fat distribution or something from oestrogen?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Armz said:


> The first two on page one you gimp lol.
> 
> With the two pics you're now referring to there's an obvious difference, as one is of a pubescent teenager and the other is of said teenager after a dieting and exercise program.


Was using them as reference mate.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lew007 said:


> i would guess around 20%. r/e your gyno/fat situation, i carried a fair bit of fat around my lower chest/under armpit , people said i was crazy but it was clear as day to me, but no lumps very rarly had itchyness and always had meds on hand for any symptoms. got my bf down to around 10% or whatever my avi is and there was nowt there at all. back bulking and there is more of a layer building up there. i think its just where some store fat? female pattern fat distribution or something from oestrogen?


Probably right then mate, I never ever have gotten itchiness or lumps and have meds on hand etc. so must just be fat distribution.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeh go for a decent cutting/recomp and be strict about it and run an a.I throughout


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lew007 said:


> Yeh go for a decent cutting/recomp and be strict about it and run an a.I throughout


Yeah cheers mate. Always running an AI lol just incase.


----------

